
The best version manager I've found so far - adriansky
https://github.com/asdf-vm/asdf
======
adriansky
I replaced `rvm` (ruby) and `nvm` (node) for `asdf`. It also manages multiple
versions of Java!

~~~
mohammedbin
I used to use nvm on my last machine. How are you finding asdf? I seem to
remember nvm has a bit of a startup cost. Is asdf quick/instant?

